# A few shots after a busy day!



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea stressfull day at work, this my way of un winding: a few beers and some small target shooting.. hope you all like







....cheers, Ben.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq-Phxuu5Gw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice shooting BB

thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well at least there wasnt beepbeep battery low thistime lol...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL.. lesson learned


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Cool way to end a day! Some go straight to the tavern after work, but beer and slingshots sound much funner!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

always a pleasure to watch Ben and I have to say some of the best shots anywhere on SSF,nice one.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Better than Valium!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice videos. ive never thought about shooting into bottle openings, so theres my next shooting challenge. hmm... maybe the guys at the ecst this year can do something similar. thanks again for sharing your vids.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank-you all, now the weather is getting better down under, im a bit worried I won't make it down the pub at all this summer lol, wont matter, i love slingshots more!


----------

